

Ask HN: Best Hacker News App on Windows Phone 7/8? - kenshiro_o

I have a Lumia 900 with Windows Phone 7.8 and would like to know what&#x27;s the best app out there for me to read hacker news with my phone? It would be great if I could login as well and post&#x2F;contribute to threads from the app.
======
sz4kerto
The HN webapp for mobile.

[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

